# Swamp lites or executioners



## Lance112 (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys I'm a new guy to the forum and I have a quick question for you. 27" Interco swamp lites or 27" kenda executioners? I have the swamp lites on my quad now and they do alright in skeg but nothing else (in my opinion) but should I stay with them or go with kenda executioners? 


Lance is my name, quading is the game.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

If you think your tires only do alright in skeg, whatever that is, (northern type of mud???),,,and nothing else, than definatley try another tire. Are Executioners the only other tire you are concidering? I think they run small about an 1". The tire thread section is huge on here.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Swamp lites were never a great mud tire as they were designed as a general all terrain. If mud is your focus, then focus on a more mud-specific tire. There are lots of them out there and some proven to be better then others by guys right here on MIMB. Executioners are one of many. Silverbacks, Outlaws, Terminators, Black Mambas are a few more


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got the Swamp Lites too, they actually suck in muskeg and deep mud, Executioners or Silverbacks would make you really happy. Even 'Zilla's or Mudzilla's. the Swamp Lite is an all terrain tire that do not focus on mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree with the other guys Lance. 

Look at Zillas or the new Mayhems.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah, you might want to give the zillas a try. i think you would be really surprised how well they do in mud. for some reason they just work great. light weight and inexpensive. i have really enjoyed mine, more than any other tire i have had.


----------



## Frosty19 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have the executioners and they are not real skeg friendly IMO. They like to dig down to a base and pull you forward that way. 
For a pure mud tire in skeg the original outlaws seem by far the most popular up here and it's what I am considerkng for my next set. I really liked the zillas I had on my last quad also but they are soft. If I could get a size I want I would consider those again or maybe the monster mayhem

Just my 2cents


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Og laws all the way. Fantastic in the skeg, and ride surprisingly smooth. Lot lighter than I had expected also. I use my 29.5s as an all around tire for mud, skeg and fast trails.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

